# Too Old for Banding?



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

How old is "too old" for banding. I have a couple of mini Nubian bucklings that are coming up on 4 months. 

Also, what kinds of complications should I look for? We are using a new vet practice. One of the vets there will band, and the other prefers surgery, no matter what age. I thought banding was the preferred method, because goats don't do well with anesthesia. Am I wrong?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You are correct..: ) Anesthesia is hard on goats...I prefer banding if it needs to be done...as long as the testes can get through the band they can be banded: ) Be sure to give both a tetanus antitoxin shot before the banding..some B complex wont hurt either I use iodine to clean the area well, band and retreat with iodine..you can expect some complaining, some will become a bit lethargic, lay alot, others act like nothing is wrong at all..keep an eye out for infection, other wise be sure they eat and are drinking...

If you have one that is really acting like a baby..Banamine will help give a bit of comfort while he settles


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

4 months isn't too old at all to put a band on. Especially on a mini breed. 

You generally don't want a goat put under unless it's an emergency...they don't handle it easily like other animals. It is a risk.

You should try doing the banding yourself...it will save you some money. It's a very simple procedure and the bander and bands don't cost much.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks guys. We're going to have the vet do them this time. I've never seen a banding done before, so I'll be peeking over the vet's shoulder. Hopefully by next year I'll be more confident. I really appreciate your advice.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

My 2 cents, we had a buck that was too large to get a band on, husband went out with a medium size rubber band, took a lot of wraps but it worked great, no problems at all. My grandpa used to do this with his sheep he would pick up at the sale, its where I learned it.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Darn it all! I just had ANOTHER vet practice tell me they were too developed to band at this age, and that they would only do it surgically. Why is it that goat people are telling me one thing, and the vets are telling me another


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Because goat people have hands on experience and the veterinarians have only read the text books.

I banded Jeter at 3 years old with surgical tubing. His package was the size of a softball. He was fine, did great, he's still pottering around here today as an elderly dude.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like the vets want some money to me. I would just band. right now is actually a good time to do it as it will keep flies away due to cold. That is depending where you live. Here flies are on a fast decline 

Putting some antibiotic cream on the band is a good idea or around it after its on.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Serenity Woods said:


> Why is it that goat people are telling me one thing, and the vets are telling me another


Because vets like to do things by the book, are very good at complicating things. Of course, the extra cost of anesthetic, antibiotics, and office visit doesn't hurt either. :laugh: 4 months is not too old to band - I've done it before. I stopped banding at 4 months of age because it requires too many people to hold the little buggers still long enough to get the band on.


----------



## KermitWC (Feb 22, 2011)

My vet banded a 2 year old for me. He used a California bander.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

You'll be fine 4 months is great,nicely developed urethra so your good to band!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I banded my now almost 6 year old wether Teddy when he was 2 years old, even being a pygmy/Nigerian cross with a set the size of a softball....the standard green elastrator bans were too small so I used the wide blue latex bands that come on bunches of broccoli, sanitized the band with iodine, laid him on his side while hubby held him down and talked to him, I did the wrap and pull technique to ensure the band was as tight as it could be. Left him up, gave him a cookie and he reacted the way the baby boys do...lay down, get up, stretch, lay down, cry a little then he was ok.
I did this mid February and they were off mid March.


----------

